# Where to get paint?



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone know where to get spray cans of Nissan matching paint? I cant seem to find any. I bought a can of Duplicolor that was supposed to match but its really not even close. So if anyone knows where I can get good paint that actually matches lemme know thx.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

autobody shop can match your paint, or go to a nissan dealer to get some matching touch-up paint. You really can't buy it anywhere else, if you want an exact match.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ya I ordered a little bottle of touch up paint from Courtesy Nissan. But its only a .5 oz bottle and its brush on. Im going to use it to dress up a few little scratches I have. But I also have a few parts I want to paint and Im going to need a regular sized spray can or two for them.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

just did a google search and found these:

http://www.paintscratch.com/
http://www.automotivetouchup.com/

I couldn't find the place I ordered from years ago, but I just gave them my paint code and they sent me a mini can of spray paint.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Lol ya I checked both of those places already. Maybe Im just being cheap but $30 for a can of spray paint seems rediculous to me. I kinda thought this stuff would be common and easy to get. I think its a big conspiracy by body shops across the world to keep people from doing there own paint work.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Which color are you looking for? Might want to try other makes, I found a GM color that matches mine pretty much perfect.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

How big are the scratches...touch-up paint is probably not needed.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well Im looking for code AL0, ruby pearl. The duplicolor I bought was cherry pearl so no surprise it didnt match. So I went to their website and looked at their paint charts and they dont even make spray cans of AL0, just touch up pens. Same for Plastikote. I may be doomed to having to buy from one of those expensive custom mix places.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Stiletto said:


> Well Im looking for code AL0, ruby pearl. The duplicolor I bought was cherry pearl so no surprise it didnt match. So I went to their website and looked at their paint charts and they dont even make spray cans of AL0, just touch up pens. Same for Plastikote. I may be doomed to having to buy from one of those expensive custom mix places.


Or you could work the paint with a rotary buffer.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Many of our colors are not find-able in parts stores. THey have to be color matched by a shop or the dealer. It sucks but that's the way it is.

Seth


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Or you could work the paint with a rotary buffer.


Well I need the spray paint to paint a few parts that are unpainted. But I do have some scratches and rock chips that Im going to try and take care of with some touch up I bought from Courtesy. To be honest Im not really sure what a rotary is capable of but I kinda doubt it could help me.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I may have found the best deal available. Theres a seller on e-bay that sells custom 12oz spray cans for 12.95. Im ordering 2 cans. Ill let everyone know how it goes incase in the future anyone else needs hard to find paint.


----------

